

Weird Funny Java - kioub
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/10/weird-funny-java.html

======
strictfp
A related quiz: If you are observing a random number generator which seems to
just keep on spitting out ones, how long do you have to sample it before you
can determine if it's random or not?

~~~
yxhuvud
You cannot determine that. You can at most determine that the output so far
matches a random distribution.

~~~
esrauch
Sort of. You can test a hypothesis that this is being generated by some
nonrandom process and determine with arbitrary confidence that that hypothesis
is more likely to be true, which is effectively the same.

It's also possible that what we observe to be gravity is a 50/50 random
process that has happened to always cause attraction when observed, but it
would be so astronomically unlikely that it isn't worth considering.

------
alpb
I'm wondering how did you find a seed for randomString function to produce
"hello world" string. That's pretty strange. Could you explain the method for
that, please?

~~~
banthar
The string is split in half. It only takes a couple of seconds to brute-force
each part.

~~~
pdw
Try plugging in 22808277332 and 42028050 for "hacker news".

